# Ticks



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Phoebe got her first tick last week.

I give her a monthly medication to protect her against some common parasites that are tick and flea born.

I found it very quickly and easily as it caused a tuft of hair just behind her ear to stand up. When I saw that and investigated I saw the gleaming but of the tick sticking out of Phoebe's neck.

I got a 'tick key' that I used to slice the tick in half (half of the tick was embedded in her neck and the external half I was able to shear off). Within a few days the rest of the tick was getting smaller and either falling out or being absorbed by Phoebe's system.

This is my first experience with ticks (fortunately I can see them very easily when she gets them because of her thin coat). Any advice for next time?

Rh.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2441.msg15948.html#msg15948


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Excellent pointer. Thank you. In retrospect, I should have done a search on this site first before posting.

Apologies.
Rh.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

NO problem better to ask, IMO. Keeps the posts fresh.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

We live in New England, and ticks are everywhere during spring and fall. Luckily Vs have a short coat, and ticks can be easily seen on them. We use Frontline for Sophie and have become quite good in removing any ticks that aren't noticed during walks. We use tweezers if the tick is embedded deep in her skin (very rare), but it is crucial to get the head of tick out. There is a whole art for removing a tick  Usually, we just brush them off by hand while she's still outside. Some, however, can hide in ears and paws. It has become an every-day routine for us. Make sure you check yourself after walks as well. I have found many on me, and fiance had a tiny infected one cause Lime disease. Antibiotics fixed it though. I hope the early snow we just had killed them all!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Suliko said:


> I have found many on me, and fiance had a tiny infected one cause Lime disease. Antibiotics fixed it though. I hope the early snow we just had killed them all!!


Incredibly lucky guy to catch the infection early. Lime is no laughing matter. Our friend caught Lime disease while on a volunteering mission with Doctors without Borders (in Africa). Treated it too late and there is no cure. Sad. Now she spends all her time resting because any effort will just exhaust her. No hope of normal life.


----------

